

Ask HN: Check out my very first open source project: django-puzzle-captcha - megamark16

I recently released my first open source project, Django Puzzle Captcha.  It's a Django Form Field that displays an image puzzle that the user must arrange correctly in order to validate the form.&#60;p&#62;Here's the source code:<p>https://github.com/MegaMark16/django-puzzle-captcha<p>And here's a demo of it:<p>http://puzzlecaptcha.apprabbit.com/<p>You can either drag and drop the pieces or click to select a piece and click again to drop it (to make it compatible with mobile platforms.)<p>I'd love to hear everyones feedback.
======
megamark16
Clickables:

<http://github.com/MegaMark16/django-puzzle-captcha>

<http://puzzlecaptcha.apprabbit.com/>

